# Turning bullnose drywall corners into square ones



## ptulula (Oct 22, 2012)

We are building a new house and the builder has just finished installing the sheetrock. The issue is that despite the fact that this is a very contemporary home with sharp angular lines everywhere, the builder has decided to use bullnose corners instead of square. Since this is a more traditional look, it does not work at all with the rest of the style, and we never thought they would choose to do that but by the time we caught it it was too late.

We asked the builder to change the bullnose corner pieces to square but he is saying that he would have to remove everything and rehang all the sheetrock (at considerable expense). 

Is this true? Does the sheetrock really have to be hung differently for square corners? Can they not just remove the bullnose and put a square corner?

If not, do you think a competent plasterer should be able to square off the rounded edge?

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since we do not even have a picture, I'll venture a guess.
There's no reason just the corner could not be removed and replaced with a square corner without having to replace any of the sheetrock.
Not a fun job but drywalling 101 to do.
And no you should never just they and use compound to make it look square. First time anyone hits it the compound will just pop off.
To bad I really like the look of rounded corners, it softens the whole look of the room.
Any idea why they did this, a lot more work to make a rounded corner.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

"There's no reason just the corner could not be removed and replaced with a square corner without having to replace any of the sheetrock."



+1 to what joe said,it's a pretty simple fix.


----------



## ptulula (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. That's what I thought. Not sure why they are saying they need to redo the sheetrock unless maybe they think that taking those corners off will leave nail hole that will weaken the structure of the drywall.

Joe, not sure why they chose to put those up. They probably thought they were doing us a favor. I agree that rounded corner can look good in the right setting but does not work with the rest of our selections which are all squarish and sharp lines.

I'm attaching a picture (sorry quality not very good) for illustration.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you stand back and not zoom up on the corner. Hard to tell from that extreme close up.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

k they put on the vinyl corners on wrong! no screws! spray glue and staples! those can easily be taken down just take the screws out and put square ones up. do a prefill with sheetrock and add your new corner on. i recommend putting on ultra flex 325, gives you perfectly square corners and they are slam proof


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

with bullnose bead the drywall has to be cut to the edge of the stud both sides so the board doesnt overlap otherwise the bead wont lie correctly

with square corners the board has to be out to the edge of the first sheet to give rigidity to the bead.. otherwise it will blow out with a slight bump. 

theres advantages and disadvantages to bullnose corners.. their better for homes with kids. they dont blow out as easily and kids dont split their head open on the corner.. if they dont do it on the coffee table.

i hate it for when it comes to running trim.. its harder to get hte short point measurement for mitres both on baseboard and crown.. if your using 1" bullnose you have to do make the turn with cuts on 22 1/2 degrees with a small filler peice so you dont end up with a large gap at the inside of the joint


and about fastening it.. by all means use tech spray glue and staples.. for a even stronger joint throw in some fibre mesh tape or just use the metal/paper hybrid bead


----------



## Larry Guy (Mar 2, 2014)

ptulula said:


> We are building a new house and the builder has just finished installing the sheetrock. The issue is that despite the fact that this is a very contemporary home with sharp angular lines everywhere, the builder has decided to use bullnose corners instead of square. Since this is a more traditional look, it does not work at all with the rest of the style, and we never thought they would choose to do that but by the time we caught it it was too late.
> 
> We asked the builder to change the bullnose corner pieces to square but he is saying that he would have to remove everything and rehang all the sheetrock (at considerable expense).
> 
> ...


I am new here and I am intrigued with your dilemma. I was wondering how this all played out for you? I have purchased a 15 year old house in the southwest with both bull nose corners and textured walls which I neither like nor want. I am now working with a professional dry wall person to eliminate these unwanted house features, so I can relate to your issue.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

You wouldn't need to redo the whole room. Worst case just cut out a foot or two of one of the walls and put a new piece of drywall that reaches all the way to the corner. If you don't want an ugly butt there, just use a buttboard. A sizable amount of work, sure, but by no means the end of the world.


----------

